# Madame & Miss



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's a piccy of Madame Cholet & Miss Adelaide sharing a bowl of water


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

So cute!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Very sweet.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness how cute are they?!?


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

that is soooo cute!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

AWW
-dies-

AWW
-dies again-

WHAT DUMPLING


----------

